# 97 Maxima Flex Pipe Replacement



## SpdJunkie (Sep 5, 2012)

hey guys,

i just bought a 97 maxima 5 spd. im not sure if its a gxe, gle, se,, or what. its got the fog lights, white faced guages, and sun roof but i have no clue. anyways i want this car to be a speedy little souped up tuner in the next year or so but first i need it to pass PA inspection haha

but my flex pipe has a crack in it and leaks pretty bad

my dad worked on nissans for years and says i can just buy a flex piece from auto zone for 20 bucks and weld it in myself. but i dont know what part number, or how long or wide the piece needs to be or anything. 

PLEASE HELP!!

thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like an "SE" model by your description. Hopefully you can weld stainless steel, because that's what the front catalytic converter/"Y"-pipe is made out of. Your best bet would be to get under it and measure it to be on the safe side and, while there, make sure you have something there to connect an aftermarket flex pipe section to once you cut off the old one. If you don't, your only choice will be to replace the front converter assy., which is essentially the front Y-pipe. In that case, Rockauto.com offers a Bosal unit for $315+shipping. I've had good experiences with Bosal's converters and exhaust products. They're well made and, most important, fit well! If your local parts store doesn't carry the flex pipe you need, check with Summit Racing; they carry them.


----------



## SpdJunkie (Sep 5, 2012)

ok thanks. ive talked to some people and i think ill first look in a junkyard to see if i can find a full flex pipe assembly to switch out to pass inspection till i can get the cash for an entire exhaust reassembly


----------

